# Pronovost Inverted 80" issue



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

We have a three year old 80" Pronovost Inverted. It has been used only two full winters. Today we had about 4 inches of wet snow. The Pronovost plugged up numerous times. It might have been 40 plus times, I'm the one that cleared it out. It is on a Kubota Narrow with 71 hp. We have a Normand 80" on an L6060, it did not plug up. Neither did our 92" Normand or our Normand hybrid. Any thoughts, experiences or fixes for this issue are appreciated.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

First thought is always keep the rpms as high as possible.

second thought is check the fan blades and chute to make sure it’s nice and smooth - no flaked paint spots, bare metal, rust (they all “grab” wet snow)

if you don’t get rid of 100% of the clogged snow, the snow left will firm a base for new snow to cling to

spray all the surfaces with Fluid Film or something slick


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

I definitely kept the rpms up. Your other comments may be applicable but other considerably older blowers had no issues. We will melt off and apply FF for starters.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'm going with operator error...happy new year Herm!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

That's a strange one. I had one operator that went through some shear bolts but I ran one for a few hours and never plugged it or snapped a shear bolt.

Still not a fan of Pronovost blowers.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm going with operator error...happy new year Herm!


Where's the unlike button. Thanks all and a Happy New Year to you as well!

Still have an issue though.


----------



## boutch (Aug 3, 2015)

That is weird, I have the same blower on a l6060 and I love it. Here in Nova Scotia that all we get is wet snow. It is really rare that I plug it. Neige mentioned before that Normand blower plugs less then pronovost due to having a bigger shute opening. The only time I plug it mostly while recycling snow and the tractor bug down to much. I always keep the rpm high 2400 to 2600 engine RPM, pto at 540 to 580. And try no to let it drop below 2000 rpm, that about 400 at the pto I think.


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

I run one of Mark's tractor and only have 3 real runs under my belt. My experience so far has been. 5085E with a Normand
Trip 1. 4 clogs- 2 shear bolts PTO
Trip 2. 2 Clogs- 2 shear bolts PTO
Trip 3. 0 Clogs- O shear bolts- I did get out and clean the chute once because I noticed alot of ice forming in the discharge chute. But that was 7 hrs into the run and I was blowing alot of slush on a road

One thing I noticed that really helps me not clog up is run in a lower gear and use the foot throttle to increase engine RPM. If you need to slow down push the clutch in, but still use some foot throttle to keep engine RPM up. I keep the discharge chute height less than half open and use the foot throttle to control discharge distance. For some reason if I run the PTO speed higher and not really use the foot throttle I clog up, but it could of just been the snow conditions I'm not sure. So I think the foot throttle to control engine RPM is the key to stop the clogs, but I'm also no expert on this machine.

Longer drives and roads- I can run in Range B, Gear 3 with the foot throttle about 75%, PTO number 4

I run in Range b- Gear 2 on the short drives with PTO at number 4 out of 10.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

WMHLC said:


> I run one of Mark's tractor


Our condolences.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

WMHLC said:


> I run one of Mark's tractor and only have 3 real runs under my belt. My experience so far has been. 5085E with a Normand
> Trip 1. 4 clogs- 2 shear bolts PTO
> Trip 2. 2 Clogs- 2 shear bolts PTO
> Trip 3. 0 Clogs- O shear bolts- I did get out and clean the chute once because I noticed alot of ice forming in the discharge chute. But that was 7 hrs into the run and I was blowing alot of slush on a road
> ...


Thanks for your input. Did all of the above. Year 10 for us in resi snow blowing. I noticed a lot of ice build up underneath on the inside of the blower housing. I knocked that off as best I could. The question remains why issues with this one and not the others. We've had wet snows before but and had some issues but not this extreme.


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

Did it clog a lot in years past? Wonder if something is out of adjustment? I remember seeing a youtube video about adjustment of the fan to bring it closer to the blower housing to decrease clogs. It was just a couple bolts you have to adjust. I remember in the video they recommended to check that spec out to reduce clogs. Not sure what model you have but I would check that out.


----------



## boutch (Aug 3, 2015)

WMHLC said:


> Did it clog a lot in years past? Wonder if something is out of adjustment? I remember seeing a youtube video about adjustment of the fan to bring it closer to the blower housing to decrease clogs. It was just a couple bolts you have to adjust. I remember in the video they recommended to check that spec out to reduce clogs. Not sure what model you have but I would check that out.


Good point, the rear bearing center the fan in the drum fwd and aft. The gear box and the rear bearing together to center the fan left and right. for that to happen the bearing would have to move fwd. Not much play there unless the rear bearing center bolt got loose and the fan moved forward with to shaft toward the gearbox.

What shape is the fan in? Are any of the paddles dented or bend. They are not that strong on those blower if you put a half descend rock trought. That would reduce the efficiency a bit. I just fixed mine up. Had 2 dented paddles.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

WMHLC said:


> I run one of Mark's tractor and only have 3 real runs under my belt. My experience so far has been. 5085E with a Normand
> Trip 1. 4 clogs- 2 shear bolts PTO
> Trip 2. 2 Clogs- 2 shear bolts PTO
> Trip 3. 0 Clogs- O shear bolts- I did get out and clean the chute once because I noticed alot of ice forming in the discharge chute. But that was 7 hrs into the run and I was blowing alot of slush on a road
> ...


You're operating a superior blower...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Is the half moon metal piece in place that covers the impeller. We lost one once and it plugged all the time.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Is the half moon metal piece in place that covers the impeller. We lost one once and it plugged all the time.


Not sure on that. We'll check it out in the AM. Thanks and Happy New year!


----------



## boutch (Aug 3, 2015)

It 


Herm Witte said:


> Not sure on that. We'll check it out in the AM. Thanks and Happy New year!


Hi Herm, its welded on mine. Should be the same on yours. Mine a 2014, I doubt they changed that. Others pronovost they are bolted on.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

So I am assuming that cover limits, to a point, the amount of snow moved into the blower fan.


----------



## boutch (Aug 3, 2015)

Herm Witte said:


> So I am assuming that cover limits, to a point, the amount of snow moved into the blower fan.


No it's pretty small, other manufacture have bigger cover to create more suction from the fan. I dont have a picture of the cover our inverted but the cover is the same size proportioned to the bigger drum on a P860. The bigger inverted with the gear box on the back the cover is bolted.


----------



## boutch (Aug 3, 2015)

Agrimetal have the biggest cover on the conventional blower, they seam to work pretty well. The cyclone and hybrid have about half the fan covered to create low pressure/suction to pull the snow in.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Mine is much larger of a cover 
I lost it so I don’t know I can get a picture. 
Then I ordered a new one and stopped using the blower. I know I tried it once or twice without the “moon” and it jammed. Then the whole thing was plugged. And so I finished without it, forgot it was jammed and left it in the cold. I learned the next day about the benefits of a heated shop.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Update on the 80" Pronovost Inv issue. Today we followed up with all the suggestions and the thoughts about the issue you expressed in this forum. Everything appears to check out properly. Steve from Fargo Snow seemed to recall an issue with a restriction with the discharge chute w.hich I followed up with as well. I stopped by our friends at Ebling and Wade seemed to recall that it is recommended by Pronovost to remove the clean out door when there are wet heavy / slushy conditions. So when similar conditions occur we'll try that as well. So for now I hope no more wet snow. Thanks for all your input. It is appreciated.

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## boutch (Aug 3, 2015)

Herm Witte said:


> Update on the 80" Pronovost Inv issue. Today we followed up with all the suggestions and the thoughts about the issue you expressed in this forum. Everything appears to check out properly. Steve from Fargo Snow seemed to recall an issue with a restriction with the discharge chute w.hich I followed up with as well. I stopped by our friends at Ebling and Wade seemed to recall that it is recommended by Pronovost to remove the clean out door when there are wet heavy / slushy conditions. So when similar conditions occur we'll try that as well. So for now I hope no more wet snow. Thanks for all your input. It is appreciated.
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


That probably why mine doesnt plug. It didnt have the door when I got it. All 4 pronovost I had so far, none had the shute door on. Now I know why, but it look like this after a couple driveways in wet snow.


----------

